# Homebound and meeting.



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

It was a quiet day in my tank. My owner was going to come and feed me any moment now!

I hid under the leaf of the bamboo and waited. My life sure has changed in the time since I've been brought home. My owner has invented games for us to play. She didn't seem to like it when I bit her though. I felt bad about it after. She always fed me although my pellets are waay too big.

Then I see a spot of bright pink and there she is! "Storm! Storm!" I yell excitedly swimming up to wait for it.

"Morning Aki. Ya hungry?" I knew she couldn't hear me but I cheered as a pinch of flakes hit the water and the smell of brine shrimp hit my nose. "YAHOO!" I yelled devouring the pink flakes. So yummy sooo good!

Then three little brown pellets drop into the tank! More food!

My owner laughs as she watches me before leaving and coming back to watch me finish eating. "Haha your so silly. Baka." She says almost fondly. I rest on my silk plant waiting. She had been really excited because tomorrow the tank all the way on the other side of the 'couch' will be filled with a new betta. "I can't wait!" She gushed to her friend on the phone watching me watch her. "No I'm not gonna breed them."

I protectively went up closer to what remained of my nest after the last waterchange.

I am not gonna share this nest with a female!

///////////

Hours pass as the day goes on and as my owner's mother comes home from work. Suddenly everyone is rushing to head out the door. What's going on? I turn as Yugi the pitbull/sheperd mix sits next to my tank. "What's going on?" I ask him. Animals have a way of communicating with each others that humans will never get.

"They're going today. Today's shipment day." Yugi says before laying down paws crossed. Shipment...Day?

"TODAY'S THE DAY?!" I shriek. "Oh no...Ohnoohnoohno!"

She'll forget me!

/////////

Everyone is worried, all of the new boys are scared. Some very tiny and some very large. I have been here possibly the longest. I was here since last shipping day.

Our days were miserable as ammonia stung us and humans picking up our cups and shaking us to see if we were alive. It was horrible even more so as my once beautiful colors faded to a muddy brown. Then someone who I knew was special came up and gasped. "That is the last straw." She says running off shoes clicking on the ground.

What was the last straw? "Hey you have any idea?"

"I do not know." I admit to my sister. "I apologize."

The human girl without hair appears again and angered runs off again claiming she was going to save us all. 

What an unusual human girl.

What seemed like hours went by for us for the humans it was a long wait too it seemed. More humans appeared more official looking then the girl in bright colors. She tells them about proper betta care. They think we're depressed?

Ha! When hell freezes over. We want tanks not cups.

After that the human girl and her mother speak about taking one of us home right then but then admit they don't have a tank set up yet. The waterchange is made as soon as she's out of sight.

Someone whom I thought would never come. A savior.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

That's a really great story!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you. Here's more.
//////////////////////////////////

Another week passed. The ammonia is building up and I've just about had it yelling at the males to shut up in their fighting.

Then I heard the clicking and feel the vibrations. It couldn't be....And yet there she is again her eyes light up at seeing us as she looks towards a show-offy crowntail with red and light blue...
"I thought you wanted a female."

The girl's eyes light up seeing me. "Look at her....I can't decide!" She laughs but as her mother leaves she stands there looking at all of us. Sighs to herself and takes out a device that flashes a few times stunning most of us as she turns and leaves promising to help us again.

She comes back looking frustraited and her lips are moving but I cannot hear what she's saying. "I know just whom I'm taking home." She picks up my cup finally walking slowly. I feel safe again right here in her hands. My colors even start to show again. The girl...No my new owner my Mistress smiles warmly at me. "That's right...Your safe now."

Safe...I haven't felt safe since I was a newborn fry. "Your Maka now..." She whispers. Maka...I like it.

Then everything seems to go nuts. This woman jostles my cup and hands me to a man I recognize as the girl's father. Everything goes dark as something covers my cup. I can feel someone's heart beating. Everyone's rushing because they have me now...

The ride was quiet as the car they drove was warm. I'm handed back to my mistress as she tries her hardest to keep me from being stressed.

After another rush to get me covered again I find myself looking down at black and neon gravel, gem stones a silk plant and...."A bridge?" I whisper to myself in disbelief. I haven't seen one since the grow-out tank to let us hide. I couldn't wait to get in. She takes me out after awhile though and adds more water to my cup. It feels warmer...

There's a male betta watching me from afar. He's interesting looking a crowntail a much darker blue...Or was he black? I don't care though. I wanted to get into my tank.

Another half an hour goes by and I'm finally free. I swim down to the bottom and spend my entire evening explorering. I grew so sleepy though and fell asleep in the soft plant. It's so comfortable with warm clean water.

////////////////////

She came home with a new betta. A pretty little female. She looked so excited. I couldn't take my eyes off of her.

"Loverboy." Storm calls me fondly and we play a bit. Eventually the evening goes by and we retire for the evening. She calls the female Maka-chan...I like it. Maka's a cute name for her.

She's either my sister...Or my mate. I don't think there's enough room for fry though.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great story! But I'm getting confused on who is speaking. :/


----------

